# moroccan camper insurance.



## seanoo

hi , some new zealand friends want to go to morocco and would like some up to date info on buying insurance at tangier med port? is this still possible? thanks in advance sean


----------



## Addie

Hi Sean,

Hope you're well?

Some followers of our blog sent us this account last month which might be of interest as I have no first hand experience of Tangier Med.

"Hello Adam and Sophie,

This is the Laura again from Canada to say thank you for your help on getting us on our way to Morocco!

We crossed at the Tangier Med border...so easy we were both shocked.no running around at all...no one bothering us..selling things, wanting money, offering mint tea..NOTHING..very controlled and very easy..you have to be nuts not to take this crossing..took a total of 45 minutes..including time to take money out of the ATM machine and buy insurance for our camper...then off on a not busy well built highway....

The visitors visa and passport stamp is done on the crossing...Carlos like you said did the rest on the Camper information and NO SEARCH for wine and beer...So glad we loaded up on both!! SO EASY!! Be sure to cross here next time..

Life is good and again thanks for your help.."


----------



## seanoo

hi adam, very good thanks. cheers for the info , have passed it on so that put a smile on their faces as you know what kind of hoops uk insurers like to make you jump through especially if you are not resident there. hi to sophie too , all the best sean


----------



## jedi

That's you sorted, Sean  

Hope you don't mind me doing a bit of MHF thread hijacking :lol: but I have a related question.

Heading for Morocco soon and van insurance due in a few weeks. I am with Comfort but like to take other quotes each year because there's certainly no reward for loyalty.

Which other insurance companies cover Morocco?

Jed


----------



## VanFlair

Hi Jedi

Saga insurance covers Morocco but their breakdown cover does not.

Martin


----------



## seanoo

hi jed , i am with comfort the same as yourself and they are pretty competitive so i dont really know who else covers morocco. have fun while your there its a fantastic place, all the best sean


----------



## Addie

Safeguard also cover Morocco - the only insurance company that will insure me and Sophie, but still cheaper then our car insurance with the motorhome in Soph's name!


----------



## organplayer

*organplayer*

We have been to Morocco twice in recent years and have had Safeguard van insurance for 17 yrs. They will issue a Green Card which runs alongside the Policy, for cover in Morocco. For vehicle breakdown and medical repatriation, we took out a Plus policy with the German ADAC Company. Hope this info is of use to you. Enjoy Morocco as we did/do.


----------

